# What a bad morning I had



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
What a morning I had, every upsetting, and it doesn't help being I don't feel good due to a bad cold. 
Every morning I go and check on the parents and babies. Well everything seemed to fine mommy was sitting on the babies, so I went to take care of my other birdies, cleaning cages putting new paper down, giving water, food, and etc.. I went back to check on things and Wiggles got up and I noticed a little blood. She got off of them to find that either they got clawed or attacked by one of the parents. I pulled the babies out with their nest and was keeping them warm. I didn't have to worry about feeding them because their crops were full. I do know how to hand feed them if I have to. I called Terry and talked to her about what happened and sent her a picture too, she told me what to do, I don't know what I do with her. I put triple anitbiotic ointment on the wounds to keep them from getting infected, I'm glad I keep it on things on hand. I think I know which one did it, I'm pretty sure it was the daddy, so now I pulled him out away from the babies. I put them back with their mommy and she is sitting on them, but I'm monitoring her with them just in case. If I see that there are problems, I will pull them out for good and hand raise them myself. I'm not going to have anything happen to them.

So far they are doing good and mommy is taking care of them by herself. I have it set up where she doesn't have to move off of them to eat and drink, just go to the bathroom. I applied the triple antibiotic ointment on the wounds and they look a little better now. I can't figure out why he did that to his babies. The only thing I did was clean the nest a little because It was getting dirty and I didn't want them laying in it. 
Mary Ann


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I a, so sorry this happened. I can imagine how upset you are.
It might have been an accident? I can't imagine why all of a sudden he would hurt his babies.
Maybe his nails need a little trim. I noticed that they do step on the babies often unintentionally.
I would definately trim also the mom's nails.

Hope the little ones will be alright.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have never seen my parent birds intentionally hurt their babies, perhaps it was another bird outside the family. Is it possible another bird got in there when mom took a break?

I would check both parents nails too!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Reti and Treesa, I am upset and sad, my poor babies . This is the first time they had babies. It could of been an accident because he's not mean. I trimmed their nails down more. I put Littleone back in with her and the babies and Wiggles ripped right into Littleone. All he wanted to do is go over to the babies and sit on the nest and she just won't let him. It's upsetting to me besides having me puzzled on why she's being like this.

Treesa, I have them inside with me, they are my indoor pijjies.

So far the babies are doing okay and hope they continue to do well. 

Mary Ann


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

littlestar said:


> ...I put Littleone back in with her and the babies and Wiggles ripped right into Littleone. All he wanted to do is go over to the babies and sit on the nest and she just won't let him. It's upsetting to me besides having me puzzled on why she's being like this....
> Mary Ann


Maybe Wiggles is so agitated by the changes that she's just lashing out at everyone. You might try again after dark. If they're used to sleeping as a group, putting him back in once she's drowsy could work.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Right now i have two babys hatchlings tat are around 3 days old and the parents just walk over them to sit on them! But they are carefull and protective. Maybe he did it on accident because if you think about it the babtys skin are fairly soft and easily torn and if u have a pigeon on your hand you could see all the scratches and blood on your own human arms so imagine that on the baby. If the dad wanted them to die or hurt them i think he would have just pecked at them or something. Dont count me on this but thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

How are they right now?


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

TerriB, yes they are used to being with each other, ever since they were little. I can try that, but I swear Wiggles sleeps with one eye open. 

Flying_pidgy, So far they are doing good and the antibiotic ointment is helping. Their pooping good, breathing normal, and moving around. 
My pijjies leave scratch on my arm a lot, but never had blood, I was lucky. The more I think about it and how Wiggles went after Littleone I think it was an accident, she was probably fighting with him while she was in the nest. If he was going to hurt or kill them, he would of done it right after they were born. He really is a good pijjie.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am wondering why in the world Wiggles would have issues with Littlestar.

My hand raised youngsters who have had emotional trauma in their life, are somewhat unstable and are not capable of even hatching eggs or raising babies. They just aren't normal. I don't know if it is because of the trauma or being raised by human beings.

The only other thing I can think of is that the parents may still be quite young, and not sure of themselves.

I have 50 pigeons, and all my other couples, who have been raised by pigeon parents have absolutely no problems, hatching and rearing.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Treesa, Wiggles was hand raised by me. Their only a little over a year old and first time parents and that might have something to with it. I know Littleone loves his babies and actually watched him feed them, so I know he's not mean. The babies look better this morning and so far doing good. I'll keep you update on how thing go. What I'm going to do take her out and put Littleone in with them, but I will be monitoring him while he's with them. He looks really sad not being with the babies.

Mary Ann


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*Just an update*

I thought I'd give y'all an update on the babies and the parents.

The babies are doing good as of this afternoon, and the triple anitbiotic ointment did a great job on the wounds. I put dad in with them this morning and he went right to them and started feeding them both and I got watch, but I did take mom out. The babies crops were nice and full, the parents are really doing a great feeding them. A while ago I put mom back in and she start going after dad, but I stopped that fast, I put my hand in between them and mom took the hint and backed off. Dad has been sitting on them taking care of them and looks really happy again. 

I just went and checked on them and dad got off the nest and mom is sitting on them now. I think the mommy has calmed down now I hope, but I'm still monitoring them. My fingers are crossed that the both of them behave themselves for their kids sake. 

Mary Ann


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is good news. I am so glad they are behaving.
I hope they keep it that way.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Mary Ann, glad the babies are doing so well, now. When you mentioned that they were first time parents, I remembered that several members reported first time parents not sharing the baby duties well. They might ignore the babies or be so possessive that they didn't want to share the caretaking with their mate. Things usually settle down in a few days so hopefully yours are getting the hang of it.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Reti, I feel so much better, but still a little nervous. Their has been no more fighting since I put my hand between them. I did tell them if they kept it up I was going to take the babies away from them. I hope it stays that way too.

TerriB, I'm glad you mentioned that because maybe Wiggles didn't want to share the caretaking with Littleone. That could be why she would attack him, it does makes sense. Well anyway, so far they have settled down and the babies are doing good, I just checked on everyone. The mommy is sitting on them and daddy isn't to far away from. I really felt bad for Littleone yesterday that's all he did was pace back and forth. I held him and cuddled him and told him I loved him and was a good daddy, but all he cared about was being with his babies. I didn't know what else to do because I didn't want anything else to happen to the babies. 

Mary Ann


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good going, Mary Ann! The more they can be with one or both parents, the better. You do have to keep being the guardian here, though. I think things have settled down and will be OK, but please keep a careful eye out.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It sounds to me like Wiggles has issues, not Littleone. He is just trying to do his job as dad. She feels insecure and threatened by him being around the kids. Time may heal that, as they are new parents, and still young.

As Terry said, they need both parents. As the babies continue to grow they will need both parents for food, so that the supply can met the ever-growing demand.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Terry and Treesa, 
Well everything is going good so far with the parents, no fighting and parents getting along, and the babies are doing really good. I really want both parents with them, not one just one. I wonder if the problem was because Wiggles was hand raised by me and maybe that's why she was was fighting with Littleone. 

This morning when I got up the first thing I did was go check on them and there I found both parents together with the babies tending to them. It made me real happy to find both of them getting along with each other and sharing the responsibility. Then mommy got out of the nest and let daddy take over caring for the babies. I know they understood me and what I said to them, so their being on their best behavior. I am keeping a close eye on them on them now, one scare was enough. Now I'm the protective one with the babies. Hopefully everything has been worked out with them two.

Mary Ann

It was so cute to hear them peeping this morning, they are getting louder now. The first one born is 6 days old today and the other is 5 days old and are getting so big.

This is all new to me having pigeons with babies, their teaching me well. The only thing I ever dealt with was saving pigeons and getting back to health.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Just saw the post, glad the babies are doing well and mom and dad are settling in. I've had first-time parents do similar things; I think it's (as mentioned) being unsure of who gets what responsibility. Hopefully they've got it all worked out and will do fine.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Maryjane, The parents have been really good today, they have both been in the nest together at the same time feeding the babies. The daddy has been in the nest most of the day, and around 6:30 pm tonight mommy took over, she most likely be there the rest of night now with them, and daddy will stay close by to protect the babies and mommy. It does look like they have thing worked out now. They had me so scared and upset.

Mary Ann


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The new parents seem to be quick learners. Glad the new family has adjusted so smoothly and are doing well!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

TerriB, It really makes me feel so much better. The babies are getting so big and heavy, and their eyes have opened.


Here is a picture I took of them today, it's a butt shot. Mommy was just getting off of them when I took this picture. You can also see that soon they will be getting some feathers. 









Mary Ann


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mary Ann,

I am glad to hear things are looking up!

Getting on to being little 'Quill Babys'...

Good luck..!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Phil, Oh yes, things are so much better. Every day they get more and more quills. I love watching these babies grow.

Mary Ann


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

*Picture of them today*

Here is a picture of them I took today 9/23 with their eyes opened. I thought I'd share it with everyone.








Mary Ann


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I must say, Mary Ann, your babies are coming right along!!! I would NEVER guess you are a proud "human" parent!  

LOVE that pink towel!  

Updates are always eagerly awaited!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies, Mary Ann and looking very good!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The pink towel accentuates their baby colors very nicely!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mary Ann,

That is a great picture. Those babies are coming along nicely, and quite pretty in pink aren't they?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, they are so adorable. I love them so much at that age. 

Do keep an eye on the smaller one to make sure that he gets fed too. If you have scales that weigh in grams it probably wouldn't hurt to weigh them about every other day. They'll put on weight so fast.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone. They do look pretty in pink and that color does make them stand out. It's like us, we have certain colors that look good on us, well that's their color .

mr squeaks, There's no way anyone could guess that I'm a proud human parent (LOL). I just love them so much. I also keep the nest cleaner than the parent do . 

Terry, Everyday their looking better, but hope the little one doesn't end up bald on one side of his/ her little head. Thank you so so much for your help. 

Victor, I took some of my dish towel and put them on the side to use for the birds. That's my favorite color dish towel. 

Maggie, I love this age too, they look so cute. I have been checking on the smaller one because the size had me concerned, the parents do feed the little one every time they feed the other one and crops are always nice and full after each feeding. I just went and checked on them and both crops are really full. I wonder if that one is going to be small like the mother because she is really small. What I can also do is take the bigger one out and let the parents feed the smaller one first then put the bigger one back in to be fed. I have a gram scale I use for my birds, but it's packed yet and hopefully I will find it soon. Actually I do need to find it because I like to keep a check on my other birds weight. OMG, they have been putting on weight, my starlings feel lighter than them. I can't believe how fast they grow, it's really amazing. I will still keep my eye on the smaller one.

I'll keep everyone updated on with pictures and how they are doing.

Mary Ann


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, if the crops are staying full and you see them feed both babies then I wouldn't worry about the smaller one particularly since you say the mother is small - probably a genetic thing.

Have you named them?


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Maggie, Yes, both crops are always full. The mother right from a baby has always been very small for pigeon and the father is normal size. I'll have to take a picture of them together so you can see there is a big difference in their size. I wouldn't be surprised if the small one is a female.

Mary Ann


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

maggie, Here's pictures of Littleone and Wiggles together, you can see how much smaller she is than Littleone. There is about 4 weeks difference between them. I also icluded a picture of Wiggles when she was a baby, and one Littleone when I first got him, he was still a baby though. I also have a feeling the babies are going to be the same color as the parents.


















Here they are when they were babies.
This is Littleone when I first got him, he was caught by a cat.









This is Wiggle when I first found her and had to handfeed her.









Mary Ann


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mary Ann, they are so pretty. Wiggles feathers were so shiny when she was a baby and all that cute yellow fuzz. She was the size I love to get in. Our little Hannah looked the same way only she is growing so much, weighed 303 grams this morning but still has some baby fuzz on her head and oddly, some on her wings.

I totally love them.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Maggie.
I love that size too with yellow fuzzies. Wiggles was so cute when she was baby, everytime she looked at me she would wiggled because she knew I was either going to feed or pick her up. She did have very shiny feathers. I have to laugh because Wiggles and Littleone would always try to take a bath together, it was the cutes site to see. I want you to know they both had there own bath tubs, but prefered to use the same one at the same time . If you can post a picture of your Hannah, I would love to see her, she sounds beautiful.
Here's a picture of them in the tub together.









My oldest baby has little feathers that are out now and more quills, it's so cute. The younger baby also has a lot more quills to with some really tiny feathers coming through. I can't believe how fast they are growing. I picked the babies up today and they are heavy. I just love all my pijjies so much and could never see my life with out them. Mr squeaks said he could never tell I'm a proud human mommy , he could see how very proud I am.

Mary Ann


----------

